# Reduce Amonia Nitrates



## GLENNOBRGDO (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Guys I have a 45 Gall tank with 3 relatively small Peacocks, 2 Filters
I tried introducing a new Peacock, really pretty Lemon Jake, $50- and it died within 24 Hours. My amonia is .25ppm, my nitrates are at 10-20 and my PH is above 8.0, Nitrite 0- For the last ten days I have done 2 30% water changes and 1 50% change this evening. 
I have also been using AMGUARD to remove the amonia and Nitra Zorb but nothing seems to work.
My LFS is having a big sale this weekend on Peacocks and I really want to get some more in my tank. What are some acceptable #'s to introduce some new fish and any suggestions on how to get the amonia and Nitrates down?
Thanks for any suggestions I appreciate it!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Your nitrates are within spec though you should do a water change when they get to 20, whats your tap water reading on ammonia? have you checked it?
How long has the tank been running?
Are you using a Dechlorinator? if so which one


----------



## GLENNOBRGDO (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help, for some reason I did not test my tap for ammonia but it is .25 There lies the problem! 
I am using aqua safe plus for my dechlorinator, I also have AMQUEL,Should I use that instead?
My tank has been running for 4-5 months, have not stocked it much because I recently found a decent Tropical fish store Connies in Castro Valley
Is there a way I can remove ammonia from my tap water so I don't have to lug up bottled water to my house?
Thanks again!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

You could try Prime instead of the aqua safe, it "locks" ammonia but not really sure if it would solve your problem, just be aware if you do use the Prime it gives you a false Ammonia reading at first so wait 24 hrs before testing after use, worth a try.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good suggestion from fusion. Also once you get your beneficial bacteria established, they will handle 0.25 ammonia from your tap water within 24 hours so no worries.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Are you using the API liquid test kit, and the ammonia looks more like the .25ppm color than it does the 0ppm color?

I always have this problem, though I assume my ammonia is 0 as I get this reading on every tank all the time. To the naked eye, and a camera's picture NOT using flash, the color looks like .25ppm. To a camera with a flash, it looks 0. See the thread below. The first picture is without a flash and this is how it always looks to me (to the naked eye).

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=248958

There are at least three threads right now that I suspect is because of this issue - as there really isn't any logical reason for ammonia to be .25 when there is in one case Nitrites, and in all cases Nitrates.

Just throwing it out there in case it's relevant and applicable.

As for nitrates, yeah, just try to keep them under 20 if possible :thumb:


----------



## GLENNOBRGDO (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your help everyone, 
I am pretty sure the ammonia from the tap is .25 I am also using the API Test and on some especially the Nitrates is difficult to tell the differencews but I think my ammonia is at .25 both tap and Tank, I will try the suggestion of the Prime!


----------



## GLENNOBRGDO (Oct 8, 2012)

So I have gotten my Nitrates down to 5 and have used the prime, Can I add fish if the Ammonia is Detoxified because my tap water is showing a positive result at least .25-.5 but the fish appear to be thriving, very active appear healthy and I actually added a cheap cichlid to see how it would do and it appears to be thriving.

Can you add fish if you detoxify Ammonia, I also have used AMLOCK
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would wait until it is zero without amlock.


----------



## jjallard (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a related issue. I have a 125 gallon tank that has been set up for about 1 year. I went away on business and didn't clean the tank before I left when I got back the fish were all at the top of the tank gulping for air and I had several dead fish. The tank is a mxture of African Cichlids like Peacocks, yellow Labs, etc... I changed a total of 50% of the water yesterday and the fish seemed more lively and moving throughout the tank but this morning I had three more dead fish (about 10 in total) and the fish are again at the top of the tank gulping air. I have an API test kit and here are the results, pH - 8.0, Nitrite - 5ppm, Nitrate - 40ppm, Ammonia - 0.25ppm. These are my test results as of this morning. What can i do to save the balance of the fish?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

jjallard said:


> I have a related issue. I have a 125 gallon tank that has been set up for about 1 year. I went away on business and didn't clean the tank before I left when I got back the fish were all at the top of the tank gulping for air and I had several dead fish. The tank is a mxture of African Cichlids like Peacocks, yellow Labs, etc... I changed a total of 50% of the water yesterday and the fish seemed more lively and moving throughout the tank but this morning I had three more dead fish (about 10 in total) and the fish are again at the top of the tank gulping air. I have an API test kit and here are the results, pH - 8.0, Nitrite - 5ppm, Nitrate - 40ppm, Ammonia - 0.25ppm. These are my test results as of this morning. What can i do to save the balance of the fish?


Big water change, like 80%


----------



## jjallard (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you that is what the pet store i called said to do. They said the Nitrite level is killing them. In the process of draining the tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure to do a thorough vacuuming as well and remove all organics such as dead fish or mulm. You may want to check your filter(s) as well for any organic buildup as they are an extension of your tank.
I do find it odd that you don't simply have a high level of nitrate instead of 5ppm nitrite, considering the tank has been running for a year. I would have expected your nitrifying bacteria to take care of any increases in nitrite.
How long were the dead fish in the tank?


----------



## jjallard (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not know how long the initial fish were dead. I was out of the office from Thursday until this Wednesday so it could have been a while. some far it has wiped out about half of the fish. I have replaced about 100 gallons of the 125gallons and have cleaned out my Fluval G6 filter and currently have a diatom filter running. i'll have to see how things work out tomorrow. I'll post the tests tomorrow and see how hoefully come down.We have a very good fish store in Mass (Uncle Ned's) and he said not to worry about the buffer and since i use Instant Ocean salt to use about 4# with the water change which i will add tomorrow. i made sure i put in plenty of water conditioner. keeping my fingers crossed. This is the first timeI have ahd any problems.I have a seerate 75 gallon tank with Africans and although it is dirty everything seems to be fine. That will get cleaned tomorrow.


----------



## jjallard (Jan 18, 2011)

Next day - pH - 7.4, Ammonia - 0.25ppm, Nitrite - 0ppm, Nitrate - 0ppm. fish seem to be swimming around normally. I need to add the salt back into the water which should bring the pH up some and on Monday if the Ph is still low i can add some buffer, I use API's pH Max. Is there now a concern that I need to be aware of with 0ppm of Nitrate and Nitrite?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

0 nitrates is unusual, do you have plants in the tank?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong. You did a 50% w.c. on Wednesday and an 80% w.c. yesterday plus vacuum and filter cleaning. It's possible that your nitrates are below what the tests can measure. 0ppm nitrites is good and is where they should always be. Test again tomorrow. The .25ppm ammonia shouldn't be a problem assuming your nitrifying bacteria are healthy and in sufficient numbers. Check your nitrates again tomorrow, be sure to shake both bottles for at least 1 minute, particularly bottle #2. Check the test readings 5 minutes after using both bottles.


----------



## jjallard (Jan 18, 2011)

October 24th test results, pH - 7.4, Ammonia - 0.25ppm, Nitrite 0.0ppm, Nitrate 0.0ppm. Don't know what to say about the nitrite but the pH level is lower than usually get but I usually use one spool full (spool that comes with the container) of Buffer Max per 5 gallons of water and I didn't add any with the last 80=% water change. I did add about 4# of Instant Ocean salt and I have about 30-40# of Texas Holey rock in the tank. Should I just add the Buffer solution now to get the pH up?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

When and how much was your last water change? I'm just wondering why your nitrates are 0. Are there fish in the tank still? 
If your KH is sufficient, meaning high enough (5-6 degrees or higher) to maintain a stable pH, I wouldn't worry about the pH level, let it fall where it falls.


----------

